# Bio Facharbeit - Ich brauch euren Rat!



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

Moin,
Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich schreibe im Bio LK (11. Klasse Gymnasium)  eine Facharbeit. Jetzt schon zum ersten Problem. Das Thema. Wir müssen  einen praktischen Teil einbringen und es muss einen lokalen Hintergrund  haben (wohne in Bielefeld, OWL). Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt: 
 
Der medizinische Umgang mit der Pest im Mittelalter in Bielefeld und  mögliche Vorgehensweise bei einem erneutem Ausbruch der Krankheit. 
 
Problem: Ich werde wohl kaum was in unserem Stadtarchiv finden, wie die  Pest hier bei uns behandelt wurde. Und wenn doch, wirds  höchstwahrscheinlich nicht anders sein als in anderen Städten auch.
 
Habt ihr einen Vorschlag, wie ich diesen lokalen Faktor irgendwie mit reinbringen kann?
 
Bitte um Hilfe, 
Gruß, Makki


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2013)

Du könntest zum Beispiel ein paar Zahlen heraussuchen, also wie viele Leute in deiner Stadt an der Pest gestorben sind etc..
Und nur weil die Pest bei euch in der Stadt genauso behandelt wurde wie in anderen Städten, heißt das doch nicht, dass man das nicht als lokalen Faktor mit reinbringen kann, oder?

P.S: Normale Schrift tut es auch - wirkt sogar höflicher


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

> P.S: Normale Schrift tut es auch - wirkt sogar höflicher


War mir auch aufgefallen, hab auch versucht, die Schrift zu ändern, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt (kein Scherz ).



> Du könntest zum Beispiel ein paar Zahlen heraussuchen, also wie viele Leute in deiner Stadt an der Pest gestorben sind etc..


An sich gut. Ich darf aber nicht ZU historisch werden. Es ist ja unterm Strich eine Bio Facharbeit. 

Reicht es, wenn ich herrausfinde, was für Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, falls die Krankheit hier bei uns ausbrichst, als lokaler Faktor? Was meinst du?


----------



## crizzler (7. Februar 2013)

Ich empfinde deine Facharbeit als zu deskriptiv. Stell eine Hypothese auf, am Ende bewahrheitet sich deine These oder eben nicht. Und stell eine "Warum" Frage.


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

> Ich empfinde deine Facharbeit als zu deskriptiv. Stell eine Hypothese  auf, am Ende bewahrheitet sich deine These oder eben nicht. Und stell  eine "Warum" Frage.



So wurd uns das aber vorgeschrieben! Ich suche bis jetzt nur das Thema. Ich gehe noch nicht auf den Inhalt ein


----------



## crizzler (7. Februar 2013)

Gliederung sollte grob so aussehen

1. Einleitung
2. Begriffserklärungen
3. Fragestellung / These / Dein deskriptiver Part
4. Fazit

Ich persönlich empfinde es schwer ohne eine Fragestellung etwas zu schreiben, dann fehlt einem der komplette Faden und es wird eigentlich ja nur ein Abschreiben bzw. Zusammenfassen von bereits bekanntem. Evtl. will ja dein Lehrer dass ihr recherchieren lernt.

Geh in eine örtliche Uni-Bibliothek meld dich dort an, nimm dein Ausweis mit und leih oder ließ dich dort zum Thema ein. Da gibt es so viel.

EDIT: Und noch ein Tip: Finde ein Buch zum Thema, dann check das Literaturvezeichnis dieses Buchs und suche die dortigen zu deinem Thema passenden Titel in der Uni-Bibliothek, dann haste gleich mehr Input zu deinem Thema.


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

Die Fragestellung ist doch: Wie wurde mit der Pest medizinisch umgegangen und was passieren würde, wenn die erneut ausbricht?



> Geh in eine örtliche Uni-Bibliothek meld dich dort an, nimm dein Ausweis  mit und leih oder ließ dich dort zum Thema ein. Da gibt es so viel.
> 
> EDIT: Und noch ein Tip: Finde ein Buch zum Thema, dann check das  Literaturvezeichnis dieses Buchs und suche die dortigen zu deinem Thema  passenden Titel in der Uni-Bibliothek, dann haste gleich mehr Input zu  deinem Thema.



Das ist der nächste Schritt. Darüber wurden wir übrigends schon aufgeklärt. Aber ich brauch doch als allererstes doch erstmal ein Thema, über das ich schreibe. Und das suche ich.


----------



## crizzler (7. Februar 2013)

Guck mal hier, und lass dich inspirieren und mach keinen auf Schavan. Vielleicht fällt dir dann sogar ein viel besseres Thema ein.


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

ich glaub du verstehst nicht was mein problem ist^^


----------



## Bääängel (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte die Pest vor mehreren Jahren in meiner MSA-Präsentation, daher weiß so ungeähr wie viel man damit füllen kann. Daher die wichtigste Frage: Wie umfangreich soll den die Facharbeit werden?

Ein wirklicher "medizinischer" Umgang mit der Pest gab es damals nicht wirklich. Das einzige, das wirklich getan wurde war, dass die Beulen aufgeschnitten wurden und so auf Heilung gehofft wurde. Der sonstige Umgang war eigentlich nur Quarantäne und das Verbrennen der Leichen. Heutzutage hat man Antibiotika, mit denen man die Pest im Frühstadium gut behandeln kann, nur Lungenpest ist immer noch sehr tödlich. Dass die Pest bei uns in Deutschland wieder ausbricht ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Die einzige "realistische" Möglichkeit wäre, den Erreger als Kampfstoff einzusetzen.


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

> Wie umfangreich soll den die Facharbeit werden?



ca 12 Seiten (Text)

Sollte ich mich dann kurzfristig noch für nen anderes Thema entscheiden?


----------



## Bääängel (7. Februar 2013)

12 Seiten lassen sich mit dem Thema durchaus gut füllen. Gibt sehr nette Bildchen dazu.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Februar 2013)

Vorschlag für anderes Thema:
T4 in Bielefeld (ihr habt schließlich Bethel dort) und der Umgang/Verhinderung/Vertuschung wäre ein spannendes Thema..wobei ich nicht weiß wie intensiv Bethel-B.A. ihre Geschichte aufarbeiten....und du Infos/Auskunft bekommst
also ich vermute mal schon gut, aber kommt darauf an wie wissenschaftlich aufgearbeitet


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

> T4 in  Bielefeld (ihr habt schließlich Bethel dort) und der  Umgang/Verhinderung/Vertuschung wäre ein spannendes Thema..wobei ich  nicht weiß wie intensiv Bethel-B.A. ihre Geschichte aufarbeiten....und  du Infos/Auskunft bekommst


Ansich eine sehr nette Idee, aber das Hauptaugenmert MUSS auf dem Biologischem Faktor liegen (leider -.-)




> 12 Seiten lassen sich mit dem Thema durchaus gut füllen.



Wie Stellst du dir das vor, wenn es kaum Behandlungsmöglichkeiten gab? Ich muss ja irgendwie noch den praktischen Teil mit einbringen!


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr denn überhaupt einen groben Themenrahmen, oder könnt ihr das Thema komplett frei wählen (solange es was mit Bio zu tun hat)?
Und was meinst du denn mit praktischem Teil? Wäre ins Archiv gehen und eine Quelle heraussuchen schon ein praktischer Teil?
Unter praktische Arbeit versteht man in Biologie eigenltich eher Laborarbeit bzw Experimente


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

> Habt ihr denn überhaupt einen groben Themenrahmen


Ansich Ökologie. Das mit der Pest hatte die Lehrerin vorgeschlagen, weil ich meine Facharbeit eigentlich in Geschichte schreiben wollte. 



> Wäre ins Archiv gehen und eine Quelle heraussuchen schon ein praktischer Teil?


Das weiß ich leider nicht. Sie meinte irgendwie "aktiv" werden würde reichen. Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass das ausreichend ist

Ich hab mir ein neues Thema überlegt: Der Einfluss des Regenwurms auf das Wachstum von Pflanzen an Beispiel der Kresse (oder halt was anderes)

1.) Hat was mit Ökologie zu tun. 
2.) Man kann den praktischen Teil einfach machen.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Evtl noch: Der Einfluss des Regenwurms unter verschiedenen Temperaturen auf das Wachstum von Pflanzen an Beispiel der Kresse (ist das gramatikalisch richtig? o.O). Wie findet ihr das?


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2013)

Also was die Pest mit Ökologie zu tun hat, musst du mir noch mal erklären 

Dein Thema mit dem Regenwurm klingt gut. Da kann man schön eine Anfangshypothese, einen theoretischen Teil, einen praktischen Teil und die Schlussanalyse machen


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Februar 2013)

Makki schrieb:


> Ansich Ökologie. Das mit der Pest hatte die Lehrerin vorgeschlagen, weil ich meien Facharbeit eigentlich in Geshcichte schreiben wollte.
> 
> 
> Das weiß ich leider nicht. Sie meinte irgendwie "aktiv" werden würde reichen. Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass das ausreichend ist
> ...


 
zumindest hättest du die Lacher auf deiner Seite, wenn du schöne Tabellen machst, die das Wachstum in Abhängigkeit zur Menge und Qualität der Regenwurmkacke verbildlichen 

ja, wär prinzipiell ok, aber..neee, da muss mehr gehen, anderseits aber auch umsetzbar.....ok


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ja, wär prinzipiell ok, aber..neee, da muss mehr gehen, anderseits ja auch umsetztbar..ok


 
Blödsinn...
Das ist eine Seminararbeit. Wenn du bei dem Thema eine schöne Anfangshypothese aufstellst, dann im theoretischen Teil die Wachstumsfaktoren von Pflanzen und allgemein Düngen erklärst, dann im praktischen Teil deine Versuche über ein paar Woche machst, das alles schön aufschreibst und dann am Schluss kritisch analysierst, hast du eine spitzen Facharbeit, die locker mal 50 Seiten füllen kann...


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

> Also was die Pest mit Ökologie zu tun hat, musst du mir noch mal erklären


Ich schrieb "Das mit der Pest hatte die Lehrerin vorgeschlagen, weil ich meine Facharbeit eigentlich in Geschichte schreiben wollte. " Hatte sie selebr vorgeschlagen, fand das Thema interessant. Naja, wird jetzt wohl doch nix 



> ja, wär prinzipiell ok, aber..neee, da muss mehr gehen, anderseits aber auch umsetzbar.....ok



Was muss "mehr gehen"?. Ist eine Facharbeit, keine Doktorarbeit^^. Sollen MAXIMAL 12 Seiten füllen. (Ist übrings unsere erste Facharbeit)


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Februar 2013)

"muss mehr" gehen im Sinne von anspruchsvoller, aber andererseits bist du in der elften Klasse, also alles vollkommen ok. War nicht bös gemeint. 12 Seiten *seufz*, wenn du später arbeitest wird es Momente geben, in denen du froh sein wirst _nur noch_ 12 Seiten vor dir zu haben...


----------



## Makki (7. Februar 2013)

sollte ich noch reinbringen: Der Einfluss des Regenwurms unter berücksichtigung verschiedenen Faktoren (wie z.B licht, wärme etc) auf das Wachstum von Pflanzen an Beispiel der Kresse ?


----------



## Pagz (8. Februar 2013)

Würde ich nicht machen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man schon mit scheinbar einfachen Versuchen teilweise Wochen beschäftigt ist. Wenn du jetzt auch noch Versuche mit den Faktoren Licht und Wärme mitmachst, ist man schnell mal bei ein paar Monaten Arbeit. Du musst bedenken, dass sich die praktische Arbeit mit jedem zusätzlichen Faktor verdoppelt, da du ja jeden Faktor mit jedem anderen Faktor prüfen musst


----------



## Makki (8. Februar 2013)

OK Thema ist raus - Lehrerin meinte, dass die Regenwürmer zu langsam arbeiten würden (Haben nur knapp 3 1/2 Wochen Zeit). 

Neues Thema, dass ich mir überlegt habe: Das Wachstumsverhalten von Kresse mit verschiedenen Wasserqualitäten. Wie ist das?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2013)

Makki schrieb:


> War mir auch aufgefallen, hab auch versucht, die Schrift zu ändern, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt (kein Scherz ).



Je nach verwendetem Editor entweder die [B][/B]-Tags entfernen oder den Text markieren und Fettschrift deaktivieren und schon entspricht das Post wieder den Forenregeln.
Im übrigen sind auch die Standardeinstellungen vollkommen Regelkonform und sollte man nach betrachten der Vorschau nicht in der Lage sein, diese wiederherzustellen, kann man die Threaderstellung notfalls immer noch abbrechen und den Text in einen Anlauf kopieren, in dem man einfach mal die Finger von Optionen lässt, die einen offensichtlich überfordern (wieso auch immer).




Pagz schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man schon mit scheinbar einfachen Versuchen teilweise Wochen beschäftigt ist. Wenn du jetzt auch noch Versuche mit den Faktoren Licht und Wärme mitmachst, ist man schnell mal bei ein paar Monaten Arbeit. Du musst bedenken, dass sich die praktische Arbeit mit jedem zusätzlichen Faktor verdoppelt, da du ja jeden Faktor mit jedem anderen Faktor prüfen musst



Ne Trifaktorielle Messreihe wäre, bei ausreichender Replikation, sicherlich ausreichend für ne Diplomarbeit 




Makki schrieb:


> Neues Thema, dass ich mir überlegt habe: Das Wachstumsverhalten von Kresse mit verschiedenen Wasserqualitäten. Wie ist das?


 
Wenn du mit natürlich vorkommenden Wasserqualitäten arbeitest: Wenig erfüllend. Kresse stellt zuwenig Ansprüche und die Unterschiede sind typischerweise gering. Wenn du selbst manipulierst und z.B. Salz ins Wasser tust, dürftest du Ergebnisse haben.
Einfacher wäre es ggf. die Wassermengen zu verändern (oder, noch bequemer: Lichtmengen. Wenn es weniger vorhersehbar sein soll, kannst dus ggf. auch mit Lichtfarben versuchen)


----------



## Makki (8. Februar 2013)

> Je nach verwendetem Editor entweder die -Tags entfernen oder den  Text markieren und Fettschrift deaktivieren und schon entspricht das  Post wieder den Forenregeln.
> Im übrigen sind auch die Standardeinstellungen vollkommen Regelkonform  und sollte man nach betrachten der Vorschau nicht in der Lage sein,  diese wiederherzustellen, kann man die Threaderstellung notfalls immer  noch abbrechen und den Text in einen Anlauf kopieren, in dem man einfach  mal die Finger von Optionen lässt, die einen offensichtlich überfordern  (wieso auch immer).



hatte ich auch gemacht. aber ist jetzt ja auch egal. 



> Wenn du selbst manipulierst und z.B. Salz ins Wasser tust, dürftest du Ergebnisse haben.



Ja genau, zum Beispiel sowas. 



> Einfacher wäre es ggf. die Wassermengen zu verändern



Auch gut. 



> Kresse stellt zuwenig Ansprüche und die Unterschiede sind typischerweise gering



Wir haben leider nur wenig zeit ( 3 1/2 wochen). Uns wurde geagt, dass wir solche Versuche mit Kresse machen können. Dürfen natürlich auch noch andere Pflanzen verwenden. Diese müssen allerdings schnell wachsen bzw es müssen schnell Ergebnisse sehen zu sein!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2013)

Makki schrieb:


> hatte ich auch gemacht. aber ist jetzt ja auch egal.



Nö, hast du nicht. Sonst sehe es nämlich so aus *mal exemplarisch am Startpost vormach*



> Wir haben leider nur wenig zeit ( 3 1/2 wochen). Uns wurde geagt, dass wir solche Versuche mit Kresse machen können. Dürfen natürlich auch noch andere Pflanzen verwenden. Diese müssen allerdings schnell wachsen bzw es müssen schnell Ergebnisse sehen zu sein!


 
Das meiste, was schnell wächst, kann keine hohen Ansprüche stellen 
Aber wie gesagt: Dann musst du halt umgekehrt für ausreichend starken Einfluss sorgen, damit du trotzdem was interessantes mist.


----------



## Makki (8. Februar 2013)

> Dann musst du halt umgekehrt für ausreichend starken Einfluss sorgen, damit du trotzdem was interessantes mist.


Genau. Wie sollte ich dann das Thema formulieren? Wüsste nicht, wie ich das ausdrücken sollte oO


"Das Wachstumsverhalten von Kresse mit unterschiedlichen Wasserqualitäten?"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn du dich auf eine Art Manipulation festlegst (ergibt bei 3-8 Intensitätsstufen ja mehr als genug zu messen), würde ich die nehmen.
Z.B. "bei wechselndem Salzgehalt".


----------



## Makki (23. Februar 2013)

Hi!
ich habe mich für das Thema  "Die Auswirkung von wildlebenden Mufflons auf den Klasing'schen Forst." entschieden. (Daran hatte die Lehrerin anscheinend nix zu meckern ) (Klasing’sche Stiftung will Mufflonherde abschießen | Neue Westfälische, Nachrichten aus Ostwestfalen-Lippe, Bielefeld, Gütersloh, Herford, Paderborn, Höxter, Warburg, News, Meldungen, Informationen - Neue Westfälische - Mitte kurz das Thema zusammengefasst). Ich werde als praktischen Teil meiner Arbeit, ein Interview mit dem ortsansässigen Förster führen, welcher für den Abschuss verantwortlich ist und ihm in Form eines kurzen Interviews ein paar Fragen stellen. Was haltet ihr davon?

MfG Makki


----------



## totovo (24. Februar 2013)

Makki schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich habe mich für das Thema  "Die Auswirkung von wildlebenden Mufflons auf den Klasing'schen Forst." entschieden. (Daran hatte die Lehrerin anscheinend nix zu meckern ) (Klasing’sche Stiftung will Mufflonherde abschießen | Neue Westfälische, Nachrichten aus Ostwestfalen-Lippe, Bielefeld, Gütersloh, Herford, Paderborn, Höxter, Warburg, News, Meldungen, Informationen - Neue Westfälische - Mitte kurz das Thema zusammengefasst). Ich werde als praktischen Teil meiner Arbeit, ein Interview mit dem ortsansässigen Förster führen, welcher für den Abschuss verantwortlich ist und ihm in Form eines kurzen Interviews ein paar Fragen stellen. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> MfG Makki


 
passt auf jeden Fall sehr gut zum Thema Ökologie, ich würde das Thema etwas anders formulieren... 

Zum Beispiel: "Auswirkungen und Folgen einer nicht heimischen Spezies auf das Ökosystem des Klasing´schen Forsts, am Beispiel des Mufflons." oder so... 

Ökologie ist ja grob zusammengefasst die Lehre von den Beziehungen der Lebewesen untereinander und ihre Einflussnahme auf die Umwelt und der Einfluss der Umwelt auf die Lebewesen. Also jegliche biologischen und Umwelttechnischen Wechselwirkungen, würde aslo sehr gut passen!


(Mal so Nebenbei: Die Pestepidemien lassen sich auch sehr gut mit der Ökologie in Einklnag bringen. Ich sage nur: Dreckige Umgebung (Umwelteinflüsse), verseuchte Tiere und Trinkwasser in einer Stadt (abgegrenzter Lebensraum) <-- eben Wechselwirkungen in einem "Ökosystem"  )


----------



## Makki (25. Februar 2013)

Musste das Thema leider schon vor 2  Wochen festlegen. Ich kann ja trotzdem diverse Aspekte unterbringen. Zum Beispeil die, die du genannt hast. Aber sind Auswirkungen und Folgen nicht praktisch das selbe?

Ich werd mir bis morgen allerdings noch ne Gliederung ausdenken müssen...


----------



## totovo (25. Februar 2013)

Makki schrieb:


> Musste das Thema leider schon vor 2  Wochen festlegen. Ich kann ja trotzdem diverse Aspekte unterbringen. Zum Beispeil die, die du genannt hast. Aber sind Auswirkungen und Folgen nicht praktisch das selbe?
> 
> Ich werd mir bis morgen allerdings noch ne Gliederung ausdenken müssen...


 
kommt etwas drauf an, wie man die beiden Begrifflichkeiten benutzt, aber du hast recht eine Differenzierung zwischen Auswirkungen (Unmittelbar auf das Ökosystem) und Folgen (eher langfristig und nicht nur auf das Ökosystem bschränkt, zum Beispiel für den Menschen) würde wahrscheinlich den Rahmen der Arbeit erheblich Sprengen...

Gliederung:

1 Vorwort	
2 Problemstellung / Zielstellung
3 Begrifflichkeiten	
   (3.0 Das Ökosystem)
   3.1 Das Mufflon
   3.2 Der Klasing´schen Forst
4 mögliche Wechselwirkungen am Konkreten Beispiel
5 Auswirkungen/ Folgen
   5.1 auf die heimische Flora und Fauna
   5.2 Interview
6 Fazit
7 Quellen


So in etwa^^


----------



## Makki (25. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank! )

Was meinst du mit Wechselwirkungen?


Naja der Klasing´sche Forst gehört zum Teutoburger Wald - reichts auch wenn ich mich nur über den Teutoburger Wald informiere? 

Gruß!


----------



## totovo (25. Februar 2013)

da sollst du aufführen, was zum Bsp. für Schäden durch die Mufflons auftreten, welche Heimischen Tier und Pflanzenarten verdrängt, bzw. bedroht werden, etc. pp. (<-- alles Hypothetisch! der Nachweis erfolgt dann im Punkt 5, mit den Fakten vom Förster untermauert... so würde ich zumindest ran gehen.)

Naja, gibt es etwas, was den Klasing´schen Forst vom rest des Teuteburger Waldes abgrenzt?


----------



## Makki (25. Februar 2013)

> Naja, gibt es etwas, was den Klasing´schen Forst vom rest des Teuteburger Waldes abgrenzt?


Glaub nicht - das Waldstück gehört einer Stiftung.



Ich hab mir überlegt, dass ich mir mal vor Ort den Wald angucke, Fotos mache und diese dann beschreibe. Dadurch, dass zum Beispiel die Rinde abgeschält wird, können ja leicht Pilze u.ä entstehen. Soll ich dann noch in einem weiteren Punkt auf die Pilze und son Kram eingehen?

Der Förster will übringends kein Interview mit mir führen. Er meinte jedoch, dass ich mich an das Forstamt wenden soll. Mal gucken ob mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Makki (9. März 2013)

Servus, ich bins nochmal. bin grad am schreiben. Woher soll ich wissen welche Wechselwirkungen auftreten, ohne den Förster befragt zu haben? Gehört zu Wechselwirkungen auch natürliche Feinde undso?


----------

